# How many of you are 40 or over?



## shackleton47 (Mar 15, 2011)

50 myself.


----------



## ub in ne (May 24, 2011)

44 for me


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

46 now, MTBing for 20 years, SSing for 10 years.

JMJ


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Just turned 40 in August. Been mountain biking for 25.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

My typical 36 + 15 gearing is 4 years older than me


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Getting close to the half century mark.


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

42 here. Knees & hips are 100 though.


----------



## Wo Show (Oct 2, 2012)

46 here...getting back into after too many years off the bike!


----------



## GHamilton (Nov 2, 2012)

61 next month


----------



## JLMBiker (Feb 21, 2005)

46 here, biking for 14 years, SS for the last 4


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

42 with 14+years on rigid SS. Now on a FS/SS most of the time.


----------



## jaycastlerock (Jul 31, 2009)

43 but act like I'm 12.


----------



## evoracer (Feb 26, 2008)

49 and feelin it. SS is my main ride though.


----------



## harradm (May 6, 2013)

54 and just got my first single speed today. New Spot Honey Badger! Going to give it an initial run tomorrow.


----------



## Teetshorn (Jul 13, 2013)

42 for me.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

54, I have 65 yo knees.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Rolling up on 41 next month. 

SS for the last 3 years.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

49 next month...

SPP


----------



## MMS (Apr 11, 2011)

48 on 11/7. MTB'd heavily from 86-97, laid off it a bit to return to skateboarding, back on the bike for little over a year now (SS) loving every minute of it.


----------



## Frank Cannon (Jul 16, 2009)

50 here, but with the physique of an 18yr old Norwegian boy.


----------



## Harryonaspot (Oct 5, 2004)

57 ss for 4 months , riding for 24 years


----------



## BudMelman (Sep 9, 2012)

In my 40s and livin' in the 1980s.


----------



## dduck (Sep 12, 2013)

57 But who's counting?


----------



## iceboxsteve (Feb 22, 2012)

Wow. I'm 25 but I just want to say thanks for showing me I can stay on the SS for another life time!


----------



## Dave Ferris (Nov 16, 2010)

Turned 60 last June. Still running 30-35 miles a week with one long run in 10-14 mile range and one track workout where I do 400 meter repeats.

I try and squeeze in 1-2 mountain bike rides/climbs a week up this trail near my house.
Beaudry Trails Loop Timelapse - YouTube

I don't do anything "epic" but try and stay very consistent. My longest workout rarely exceeds 2:15-- mostly they fall in the 1:20- 90 minute range. I never overdo it--whether running or biking. Although while I'm out there, I'm working my ass off. That's been my workout motto for the last 30 years.

Gotta stay on it more then ever. It's definitely much harder then when I was 40.


----------



## dfp23 (Aug 27, 2013)

12 year old trapped in a 43 year old body!


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

54 in December. SS only for 9 years now.


----------



## drjay9051 (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll be 60 In Feb. Act like I'm 16, feel like I'm 35 except on Monday mornings.


----------



## mwoodrow (Aug 31, 2013)

I am only 29 but my dad who I ride with and have rode with for almost 20 years now is 60. He absolutely loves riding SS and he kicks my butt every time we go out on the trails, SS or geared.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Just turned 47...... SS about 75% of the 70-100 miles a week that I ride


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Dude, it's Friday night! everyone that answers now is over 40. Mid forties for me. All the youngsters will tally in during sunlight, ha ha. If your under forty and reading this on Friday night, log out, go out, and stay out! Then get your ride on, hung over Saturday. That's why us old guys seem fast. We're home, on MTBR.


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

43, first mt bike 22 years ago. Most of the time rigid, last 3 ss.


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

40. Mtb since 90' this is my first year on a 29r and thinking of going SS.
Oh and the ground is harder at 40.


----------



## speedyd (Mar 10, 2004)

*not old*



J-Bone said:


> 40. Mtb since 90' this is my first year on a 29r and thinking of going SS.
> Oh and the ground is harder at 40.


60 but quit counting at 35.


----------



## jrafter (Mar 27, 2009)

50 soon to be 51.......ride everyday on camp for work.......Djibouti Africa


----------



## flsammyfm (Jul 6, 2013)

45 here, been riding for 21 years, but only 1 year SS so far.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

46 and just started SS.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

Almost 40(December 26th). Female. SS is my fave modus opporandi, fixed....even better Simplicity or challenge? I dunno but I like it.


----------



## Ranger Pride (Jan 21, 2005)

hoolie said:


> Dude, it's Friday night! everyone that answers now is over 40. Mid forties for me. All the youngsters will tally in during sunlight, ha ha. If your under forty and reading this on Friday night, log out, go out, and stay out! Then get your ride on, hung over Saturday. That's why us old guys seem fast. We're home, on MTBR.


Gotta agree with this one! I am 46 and have played around a bit with some converted Singlespeeds over the last couple years and now building up a dedicated SS with a new Niner SIR 9 frame. Cannot wait.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

54, everything that gets worse with age, gets better with excersise.


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

46 here. SS for 4 years. MTB for 27 years.

I think us older guys are better at suffering, hence SS is a good fit. Plus, we're not too ashamed to push the bike. Or cry.


----------



## Xavonseine (Nov 1, 2012)

41 this month. On a fixed gear every working day 

My 12 year old son looks at my bikes with the same desperate smile that when he looks at the messy toys of his 2 yr old brother  Anyway he's part of the gang as we built together his first SS this summer!


----------



## SoulRider (Feb 10, 2004)

44, been SS-ing for 5 years.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

52 here. Been riding for ~12 years, SS'ing for 5, exclusively SS'ing for the past year.

Also been a trail runner for 30 years


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

52 next month, knee replacement 2 weeks ago. Back on the exercise bike next week, hopefully back to single speed in 3-6 months. Time will tell.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

44. Rigid singlespeed for 7 years. Still loving it.


----------



## Surly Gentleman (Aug 9, 2010)

43 going on 14!


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

58 with a rigid SS and one with a suspension fork. I also have two geared bikes. Just set my rigid up with cross tires for winter gravel and road riding.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Saddle Up said:


> 54, everything that gets worse with age, gets better with excersise.


Agreed!  56 next month.


----------



## patro (Apr 29, 2004)

55 years old, 14 years of it on a singlespeed.

Not counting my years on my Stingray and BMX bikes.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

42.


----------



## joemastro (Dec 10, 2008)

47 here. 3 years riding an SS.


----------



## ALBM (Jan 16, 2012)

48...4 years on bikes 2 years on the SS and loving it!


----------



## guitarmark (Nov 14, 2007)

42 with 7+ years on the silly speed. Loving it!


----------



## rotten1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I qualify for this thread...


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

42, lm not old, just my body is


----------



## cdn-dave (Jan 6, 2007)

40 1/2, almost 10 on a single speed


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

40 since June,been SS'ing since '02 (not counting when I was a teen in the 80's and couldn't afford to keep those gearie thingies working properly so's I singled em out )


----------



## JokerSC (Nov 5, 2011)

Yup! Much closer to 50 than 40. I like SS so much I sold all my other bikes and only have the one. Haven't ridden gears in 1.5 years now.


----------



## cruiserjg (Aug 19, 2013)

40 :thumbsup:


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

4-0. 9+ on a SS. 2 years on a FG MTB. You gentlemen in your 50s inspire me beyond words.


----------



## toddx (Oct 5, 2013)

Turning the big 5 0 in Dec.


----------



## jradin (Apr 15, 2006)

42. Three years rigid SS. Looking forward to many more.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Late to the party again, but I've been away riding/guiding in Greece for a couple of months.
Anyway, 61 for what it's worth.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

JokerSC said:


> Yup! Much closer to 50 than 40. I like SS so much....


Me too, riding bmx as a kid, about ten years back on the bike riding geared HT, geared road and now SS for about 5 years. I'm not strictly SS though.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

55, though that slide out a couple of weeks ago made my shoulder feel older


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

45 and counting.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

43, singlespeeding since the day this photo was shot in June of 2001. Everybody else on the ride asked me "why are you riding that?" As we know, stupid question.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

51 but closer to 52.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'll be 48 next month. Been riding my SS for 2 years now.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

57 and singling for 8+ years. Just recently acquired a geared bike and have been enjoying the mix.

Still on a hard tail.


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

47 in a couple of weeks. SS on/off for about 5 years. My Jabberwocky is my favorite ride.


----------



## SpringsRubicon (Sep 19, 2010)

44. Been mountain biking since the late 80's. Singlespeed for the past year, and love it.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

hydrogeek said:


> 47 in a couple of weeks. SS on/off for about 5 years. My Jabberwocky is my favorite ride.


My single is a Jabber too!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

41, single ratio ridin' on and off since 2000


----------



## straw (Nov 9, 2004)

55 here. Just rode my first cx race this weekend on my 80's something BRC Gonzo rigid steel SS and had a blast, I think I'm hooked. It was B class so any bike goes. Switch back and forth from full suss and SS depending on trail.


----------



## GasX (Apr 2, 2013)

44 - SSCX rider for only a few months but now firmly committed to it


----------



## matt1025 (Oct 14, 2010)

Just turned 40 and just started to SS. Why not push yourself!


----------



## edge (Oct 17, 2004)

44. riding since forever. Only bike is a rigid SS 29er.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

42 for me and been on a rigid SS since Christmas 1997. I now have a Front suspension Ti SS and I gotta tell you, it's pretty nice. Did my first Whistler DH trip this past July and it was better than I ever could have imagined. I've been DHing since I went and raced the Kamikaze DH at Mammoth Mountain in 1994 and it's the best form of riding ever. No pedaling or sweating.


----------



## MellowCat (Jan 12, 2004)

49 here.


----------



## Treadhead (Jul 4, 2005)

61 this December.


----------



## ssisyphus (Jul 1, 2007)

55yrs on Earth, 35yrs on mountain bikes, 8yrs on single speed mtb also have a ss cx/monster x bike.

I'm somewhat addicted to the feel/style of ss riding -- ok not somewhat-----Hello my name is Jim and I am a
single speed-aholic. All righty then, that felt good! But I see no reason to quit --- I know my friends think I crazy --- I mean I'm not hurting anyone but me.....and that feels sooo good. 

Hmmm? Maybe I do have a problem.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

Turned 63 in September and feeling it after a weekend crash. Lucky as I rolled and did not land on my 29er. Platforms scratched me good on the leg and neck shoulder pain, but all good. Seems every 2 years I crash and roll. Eat right, drink old vine zin, get lots of mt biking, kayaking, and hiking since a kid..probably have a few more miles left in me.


----------



## DGLS (Sep 24, 2013)

44 next month. Been riding SS for a year, mountain-biking just for 2. Wished I'd started 20 years sooner....but I 'wasted' that time riding road/fixies 

I watched my first CX race this weekend, and loved it -- especially the SS class (which was the biggest group of the whole race)....now window shopping do-it-all SSCX bikes, like the cross-check.


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

48 y riding bikes since late 60's, singlespeed for 15 year.


----------



## DITD (Nov 21, 2012)

44 and a half


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

43 - Chronological 
Mental age - 14 
Lower Back age - 60 

I love my 32 X 21 fat front 29er - and geared pugs


----------



## Bikinguy (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi All
Will turn 67 nov29. Ride a SS mountain bike on single track around 5 times a week.
I have no problem with climbs but have had a couple crashes on descents because I just wimped out.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

I am 51 years old and have been riding and racing on rigid SS for 8 years. But I am going with front suspension next year because the 8 hour solo races are killing me. But I did win the series on point this year. Ha! :eekster:


----------



## AK47 (Mar 22, 2004)

47 here.


----------



## MarkP (May 25, 2008)

54 and just bought my first SS. Psyched!


----------



## 0351 (Nov 24, 2013)

52 here


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

42 here


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

50 next month.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Me too.... May 1962 baby here.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

I am nearing the half century mark and loving single speeding. Learn something new every time I ride my sweet Singular Swift SS. Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Turned 50 a week ago. Feeling stronger now than when I was in my early 40's!


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

You 50 & 60 year old folks are bad ass! I'm 45 and have been rockin SS since '06. Always rigid and recently 29+. Looking forward to many more years!


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

CCSS said:


> You 50 & 60 year old folks are bad ass!


Indeed we are !!


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

CCSS said:


> You 50 & 60 year old folks are bad ass! I'm 45 and have been rockin SS since '06. Always rigid and recently 29+. Looking forward to many more years!


+1.

I'm 42 and you folks are an inspiration. It is good to know that if I take care of myself I've got lots of riding left in me!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Just like they do with their children people will often times use their children/age as an excuse for not doing something rather than the reason for doing it. This is not that group of people.


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

Saddle Up said:


> Just like they do with their children people will often times use their children/age as an excuse for not doing something rather than the reason for doing it. This is not that group of people.


I use my Luddite to pull my 6 yr old's third wheel along the trails. The best was when i passed a few riders on a climb with her. later on while we were eating some sport beans they stopped and chatted. One of them freaked out when he noticed I has a rigid ss towing her.


----------



## MarkP (May 25, 2008)

Trying to decide if I should race next season on my SS, with all ages in the same class, or go with the 50-59 cat 3 class. Either way, I won't podium, so why not go for the longer race in SS?


----------



## marv_campanella (Nov 30, 2013)

40 and single. Speed that is.


----------



## GA Mountain Man (Nov 27, 2013)

Grew up road biking with me Mum, and now at 44 I got back in to biking at the advice of my doctor when he said I needed to find something to get out, else I'm trying to just kill myself. Found Single Speed to be the way to go... simple, fast, and fun.


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

59 here. Mountain biking for 25 years. No SS due to SI joint injury and many years of basketball including lots on outdoor blacktop courts (go lightly on knees and lower back now).


----------



## BPSarge (Oct 9, 2007)

45 next Sunday SS for a year !


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

46 years young no end in sight...............


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

43, 23 years MTB and started SS in August last year. My knees haven't felt this good in years.


----------



## gdkeys (Sep 2, 2008)

53 and ss'ing since spring of 2010.


----------



## LIV2RYD (Jan 17, 2006)

52 and SS on 29ers since 06.


----------



## dwick37 (Nov 27, 2007)

Almost 52 and riding rigid 29er SS since 2008


----------



## lagranevasio (Jan 23, 2008)

49 and riding rigid 29er SS since 2010.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

50 next week, and except for a trash shoulder, loving the rigid SS. I cannot believe how much faster you gain strength and fitness. Feel stronger now than ever. Just get more stiff and have to concentrate on flexibility. Something more natural about how you work the body to extreme fatigue, than can recover spinning. Getting an AARP card in the mail though is a cold slap in the face! I better get out for a ride!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

My birthday's today.

12-12

49 years old.

Post # 1212, too (hey, how'd he do that ????) 

SPP


----------



## octavius (Sep 26, 2008)

eek! turned 40 in september.

and just sold my single speed last week - im now firmly a 10 speed wimp. hope im still allowed here? 

perhaps living somewhere with a less up/down will have me back single speeding.

a whole load of fun (and highly recommended to experiment with) but i just figured i was making things more difficult that they needed to be, and limiting the type of riding i love (long rides covering road, gravel and everything else to get up high and wild).


----------



## muenchenerkindl (May 11, 2012)

48 year old acting 15 at times, I SS a hard tail Surly Ogre with a Whites Dingle, 32x17 for the flats and 30x19 for hills. I also SS a Surly Moonlander, 32x16 or 30x20.


----------



## TubeSSnapper (Nov 15, 2004)

41going on 13. My knees only hurt when I use gears. Odd but true.


----------



## iKona40 (Feb 8, 2009)

45! Still kick'n...mostly. ; )


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am trying unsuccessful to remember what I did on my 40's birthday.


----------



## joebike (Oct 11, 2004)

67. I'm a new SS rider, have be riding 20+years. Love it so far.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

It's a beautiful thing to know I can enjoy my bicycles for many, many years to come. It doesn't beat the body up, like some other sports. It's a good investment, if I can technically get 40 or more years of enjoyment from it.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Pushing 60. I like SS because I like climbing and like the burn. No mtb pics but....


DH_Wiliwilinui by pigmode, on Flickr


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

On this side of the grass, 43 and been SS-ing since 2002. Before that, of course I had a few bmx bikes as a kid. My boy has a 6 speed with 24 inch tires and we hit the local bmx track several weeks ago and I rode the SS, what a hoot as we went at it around the track hucking the whoops, lol.


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:52, 3 SS's and 2 1x9's. Well 2 S.S.'s now as Mr.T, my Rockhopper Expert rigid has been commandeered by my wifely unit DeeDee, 48, who looks better on it anyway..

That's like a century combined!


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

slowpokepete said:


> my birthday's today.
> 
> 12-12
> 
> ...


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Does the 12-12 birthday and 1212 post make it your "titanium" birthday???


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

God's Favorite Bike said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Does the 12-12 birthday and 1212 post make it your "titanium" birthday???


Well, I had to look that one up, so the answer is no....got 15 more years to go for ti.

Did get my first ti frame this year ... does that count?

SPP


----------



## rfisk89196 (Sep 19, 2004)

50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ksschillax (Mar 5, 2014)

47 this year. Started MTBing with gears 8 years ago, dipped my toe in the SS waters 4 years ago and have sold off my last geared MTB in Oct 2013. Felt great selling off the Anthem! :thumbsup:


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

40.5 yrs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

52 years old. Biking in some form for at least 50 of those. Singlespeeding since last October and having more fun and feeling stronger than ever.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Weinerts said:


> 43 - Chronological
> Mental age - 14
> Lower Back age - 60
> 
> I love my 32 X 21 fat front 29er - and geared pugs


Pugs is now single speed..

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Bait (Jul 30, 2012)

50 Been riding for 12 years, seriously for 3. Went from 3x9 to 2x10 to 1x10 to SS.
No regrets on the SS. Ride with various ages and skill levels from teens to 50 plus and novice to serious racers. Age is a number, that's it. If you buy into common thinking, you'll limit yourself.


----------



## chefC (Nov 17, 2007)

42 here. SS for a long time


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

*Old Fool*

62 here. Went OTB last month while training for XTERRA and broke right collarbone. Got plated and screwed. Maybe I should have asked for a carbon fiber plate to keep the weight down.  Bought a indoor trainer til the doc says I can ride for real again, here's to next years race.

I've only been riding about 2 years. I'm sure I crashed because of faulty technique, so I am definately going back to the drawing board there. Can't afford too many injuries like that.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

45, myself. Was out on a trail with a fellow scout leader checking it out for a scout ride when a guy rolled up on us on an F5. Turns out he was 70, had been introduced to mounting biking two years prior, and was loving it. He was haulin' ass, and sweatin' bees. Made me feel lazy and fat (I am fat, so...)


----------



## Gator Bait (Jul 30, 2012)

For those unaware of this inspirational figure...

https://www.tpwmagazine.com/archive/2011/dec/scout1_biker/


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

49. I've been mountain biking on and off, sometimes seriously, since the late 80s. 

I just started riding a SS this year. I normally ride my Yeti ASR-5 (Best bike ever created) but have been doing more and more SS. My SS is a conversion of my old aluminum HT so I'm actually starting to build a dedicated SS...if I can find the frame I want. Still can't decide.

My goal is to be in better shape at 50 than I was at 30. I'm close.


----------



## rbags68 (Apr 8, 2014)

48 and been off the bike for awhile, trying to get back to it. SS is only bike I own, a converted Trek 6000. Any one else from upstate SC ?


----------



## SillyYak (Jan 17, 2007)

40. Just started riding an SS after years on a 26er HT.


----------



## gouacats (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm 42 - Similar to above, I started mountain biking in the late 80s (fully rigid Cannondale) and have been single speeding since 2006 or so. I was running/trail running as my primary source of exercize, but I've been doing a lot more mountain biking lately now that there are some great new trails just a couple miles from my house.


----------



## evoracer (Feb 26, 2008)

49yo. SS full time for a few years now.

Sportin this...


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

Turned 40 in March. Probably in the best shape of my life, which I largely credit to exercise and SS riding.


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

Clobber said:


> 42 here. Knees & hips are 100 though.


^^^ What he said. Exactly. ^^^


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

49.278 years old. Raced SS 'cross and MTB for years, but after last year's double knee surgery, I find riding SS once every 3 or 4 rides is about all I can handle. If I had the coin I'd get a Lenz full-sus as my only SS.


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

I am actually 28...but my wife insists I am 47. She even went so far as to have my i.d cards changed to reflect her opinion...


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

40 and riding a SS in the Western NC mountains. 
Have a SS bud who is 50 and totally crushing it.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

54 and just raced the Cohutta 100 single speed on my Carver Gnarvester 29+ with too hard a gear. I can finally talk about it, it was very traumatizing


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

*46 yrs young,...*

Gravity SS 29er is my current SS ride. It might be 8 speed by next week though,... I'm not sure yet. :madman:


----------



## fonzie123 (Apr 8, 2011)

55, on slasa el mar rigid, loving it, riding endurance races of 100km on regular base


----------



## kgraham11 (Jan 29, 2005)

49 and about to bite 50 in the ass. Rigid One9 for my SS ride and Air9 Carbon 2x10 for those long strolls on the road to the nearest trailhead. Finding myself on the SS more often lately, though.


----------



## kloeshuman (Apr 29, 2014)

46, started off with bmx racing when I was about 10. Only been riding SS for just a short time but it reminds me of the old days and I'm loving it


----------



## BenjiCX (Jun 27, 2013)

40, been riding mtb's since I was 17, currently riding a Pace Rc129 on SS, mainly training and fun rides, race my Anthem on geared when it gets very hilly.


----------



## diegomesa35 (Jun 4, 2014)

44. 22 años montando Mtb y 14años en ruta, 4 meses en SS ha sido lo mejor, a todos los mayores gracias por que me motivan seguir montando SS


----------



## diegomesa35 (Jun 4, 2014)

44, 22 years riding Mtb 14 years biking Road, 4 months in SS, older thank you very much for motivating me to keep riding SS a few years more


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

52 here. Started mountain biking in 1987, stopped when we started having kids. I got really into it again in about 2000 and started single-speeding in 2008. Right now I'm riding a CHEAP Motobecane Outcast 26 running 34-16. It's the bike that gets ridden 90% of the time. Next, I'm building a light weight SS based on a 2001 Schwinn Homegrown that I just picked up. I'll post pics when I'm ready to ride. It should come in at ~ 18.5 lbs.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

49. Just started SS last year when I figured I needed a backup bike. I ended up really liking the challenge it brings to my local trails.


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

41 3/4. hangin TOUGH.

rog


----------



## Yuval11 (Sep 3, 2014)

I am 59.5 love my Kona Unit gear ratio 33/20 most of the time trials arround 100 km a week


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Almost 47. Started riding at 40


----------



## captsensible (Aug 25, 2014)

50 + (hard to believe) but feel great. Only thing I notice is that I don't bounce back as fast and recovery time is measured in days now, not hours.


----------



## CoyoteNW (Oct 27, 2012)

43
I ride a fully rigid, steel singlespeed 29er and a Kona Honzo here in the good ol' PNW


----------



## dolface (Apr 5, 2007)

Also 43 and ride a fully-rigid Niner One9 RDO in Northern California (and the eastern Sierra as often as I can).


----------



## flybigjet (Aug 15, 2014)

48. Road for 34 years, MTB for 20. Some seasons harder than others, depending on injuries, wars, marriage, etc.

R.


----------



## DCS25 (Jul 1, 2010)

57. Niner EMD, running magic gear (32x20), Niner carbon fork. Just did a week with 3 rides totalling 53 miles and over 10,500 feet of climbing. Loving every minute!


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

42. Went SS to save weight on a slopestyle bike (the "other" SS). And then I was surprised how much I don't hate it (like it, even) for getting to and from the jumps. So now I commute on that bike more often than my geared bikes.


----------



## thatguyat99 (May 20, 2014)

44, fully rigid EL Mar SS.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

43, belt driven 650b steel hard tail.


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

52 and about to ride the Vermont 50 on a rigid Sir9. This will be my 5th VT50 but first on a singlespeed.


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

Just turned 45 here and rides a rigid Monkey with 32x18 gear combo


----------



## rusty_ss (Jan 28, 2006)

45. Rigid Carver Gnarvester. 34x21. Prior to that I had a GF Rig running 32x18. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

41. Kona Process 134


----------



## scottcan (Sep 12, 2011)

43, Vassago Jabber. my four old even says that steel rigid and single is the only way to ride!


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

52, rigid Monocog 32x20x29.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

46. Rigid Diamondback Vectra. 32x(16-18)


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

I haven't checked this thread since last November (so now I'm 46), and I'm amazed at how many of us are are rocking rigid single speeds. Makes me proud to be a curmudgeonly "mature" dude!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I've done a few gravel grind etc (39/18), but today was my first trail ride (32/18), other than spending 5min dry retching half way through, it was all good...


----------



## AnotherWingnut (Jan 10, 2006)

Just turned fifty...Been on fixed or SS mostly over the last 35yrs with the odd geared foray every once in a while...back on the bike after a 5yr layoff due to spinal problems (years of misuse and abuse). Quack has told me I can't pound my spine off road any more so have to ride the next best thing...Irish roads 
Cheers David.


----------



## DerBergschreck (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm 52 and riding my Surly Karate Monkey singlespeed since 2012. Gearing is 35/19.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

47 next month.
Canfield Nimble 9 HT running 32x20 in the beautiful Northeast. SSing for 5 yrs now, MTBing for 25. Don't know why I waited so long to convert!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

42 in a month... Sh1t!! I can almost see 50!!

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## jescowhite (Jul 19, 2014)

55 loving ervery minute on the singlespeed,34 oval/20, bring on the fun


----------



## HOLLYWOOD33 (Jan 2, 2009)

43 here and still prefer my SS over my geared bike... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

51 this week. Road ride today, hopefully Raystown tomorrow! KHS Solo One SE.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Saddle Up said:


> 54, everything that gets worse with age, gets better with excersise.


How true how true! 43 here and my job has me driving a lot and carrying ladders and digging post holes. The driving is starting to get to me and my lower back is stiff a lot. It's been stiff for over a week now and finally got time to go single speeding yesterday after almost a month off!!!! After 45 minutes of torturing myself on some very hilly bluffs and small mountains :thumbsup: I was pedered out. But my lower back never felt better. Something about biking that makes my sore muscles feel better.


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

54 here. Only been seriously mountain biking since last year(ex-roadie), and just got my Kona Unit last week! The dust is already piling up on my geared hardtail.....


----------



## iKona40 (Feb 8, 2009)

46, don't feel a day over 47.

Vassago Jabberwocky


----------



## CObiker123 (Oct 13, 2014)

41 here. Kona Unit


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

58 in about 2 weeks, been away from mtb for the last few years after loosing an eye, ( not on the bike) feeling more confident now & looking for another SS. No depth perception makes off road riding interesting


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

What is it you geezers like about SS? BTW, I am 45  But don't feel a day over 21. Just got a Nimble 9 and will probably convert it to SS soon since I live in Florida but I have to get back in shape first so I am starting back with a 1x10.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

43 here, ride a hardtail Lynnskey and a Fuel EX9 when I need gears.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Great to hear you're getting back into it! Rock an eyepatch on the trail--get those badass points!


----------



## mtnman0312 (Dec 12, 2014)

44 here, just got a Trek Superfly SS to see if I would like it......I DO! I am finding that I pick it over my geared bikes more often now.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

fool - I like your signature quote. I waited ~2 years to get a taste of Pliny the Elder after hearing about it in this forum (still haven't had Pliny the Younger, probably never will). Russian River seems to have made a business out of "scarcity marketing", so that's an awesome quote from the beer's namesake.

52 here. Been riding rigid SS exclusively for the past 5 years. Switched from gears to SS as a second mid-life crisis (the first one was the typical buying a sports car - I'm having more fun with the SS).


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Will be turning 47 in about a month. Been riding about 2 1/2 years. One HT, one FS and one road bike. Have done a few races for fun (which is about all I'm good for!). Got a motorcycle this year for my mid-life crisis but could easily be convinced that I really need a nice carbon, race-worthy hardtail!


----------



## thumperington (Mar 3, 2008)

45, and I would like to know just when and how the $& THAT happened. Ridden and raced mountain, road and track. Trained on fixed gears, mostly in winter. Lost my bikes to a break-in 10 years ago. Six months ago, Got a second hand rigid steel SS semi-intentionally, and using it as a fitness tool. 1.5 kids does not leave me much time, with the irony that I need to stay healthy to keep up. 2nd bike is a geared cx bike, also in steel, weighs a ton, for use on fire roads and buff-ish single track. I'm learning to be judicious. Rigid SS rides better than the ti 26 hardtail I lost.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Tomorrow I turn 49. Been an SS rider for the past two and a half years. Only geared bike is my road bike which is for longer group rides mostly.


----------



## blundar (Jan 18, 2013)

52 years old. I have been riding BMX from way back in the early 1970's, road biked and commuter biked most of the 1980's to early 1990's.

I then started mountain biking around 1996 with a rigid frame bike. That puts me at around a total of 18 years riding MTB's. Then, I rode off an on for several years with a few different cheap Wallymart hardtails. I finally upgraded to a good full suspension Airborne 26er on 2012, and i have been riding consistently ever since. I now am also an MTB Blog Writer at several websites.


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

*50 here.....*

On One Lurcher 29'er (Rigid).

I have two other mbikes with gears and suspension but my SS is the bike I love the most.

Something about it that I don't have to explain to this crowd.......that others don't understand


----------



## Brad906 (Dec 20, 2014)

I decided to finally register, been lurking a while checking out the awesome photos in the SS thread..Not so much the one with Capt. Jack's rig above!!

42.25 and fat here! I've had a geared 29" hardtail Breezer for a year and 20 years of(off and on)rigid steel Rockhopper(exclusively) MTB experience before 2 weeks ago. I've been eyeballin' SS bikes for a while and had a friend tag another in a Facetoob post of a 2014 Crave for sale for decent $$ and close enough to drive for. He didn't buy it so I figured I had too. I have only ridden it once on a short ride but enough to know I'm gonna like this! If it doesn't give me a trailside coronary, I'm certain it will make me better and stronger.

I hope these things aren't like crack...but I was >this< close to buying an Inbred off of Craigslist about 2 days after riding the Crave for the first time!


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

Brad906 said:


> I hope these things aren't like crack...


I hear ya---I LOVE my Unit I've only had for a couple weeks now, but I STILL want the Crave I was drooling over before the Unit dropped in my lap...
They're different enough, right?


----------



## Brad906 (Dec 20, 2014)

jbass said:


> They're different enough, right?


That's what I was thinking. See, the Crave is silver with a splash of red and the Inbred was more, just plain grey.


----------



## Jawin (May 23, 2014)

A 45 year old who's trying to prevent Donelaps disease (you know, where the belly "done lapped" over the belt) and loosing. Just bought the Gravity 29er rigid (I had an itch). Wanting a Kona. I've had a lifetime of biking but have never been (on a bike) on a mountain bike trail. Looking to change that soon.


----------



## wr420 (Dec 17, 2010)

Almost 43. Riding for 25 yrs, single speeding for the last 8 months, wish I would of got into it a long time ago.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Just turned 40 this year. Been riding bikes since before solid memory formed, been riding SS for 8 years now but not exclusively any more. I also have an AM rig and a cross bike. 

Other sports were martial arts and wrestling (till early 20's), weightlifting and snowboarding which I still do. Lots of miles, a few aches and pains but healthy food and an eye towards mobility are keeping me going hopefully for many many years to come.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Joined the 50 club today, lets hope the body and knees still want to play alone as the years keep clicking off.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm not 40, just turned 30, but I stopped by to say hello. I just picked up my first rigid SS earlier this year. I'm enjoying the stories and photos. Take Care!


----------



## slowNfat (Mar 30, 2012)

43 Here, got out of riding for 15yrs jumped right back into it with a steel SS. Like finding my first love again!!!


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*I am 48*

More importantly, these are my singlespeed bikes.








2014 Coconino








1985 Rock Lobster

I have a Steamroller, too, but it's not really germane to this forum.


----------



## bsfmtbdude (Aug 6, 2014)

59 and 1/2 years....been riding since 1988 and have always loved it. Started ss 3 years ago...second ss on its way. Simple life is good life.


----------



## Skoezie (Apr 11, 2006)

Will turn 41 in 2 months and started singlespeeding not so long ago. Been riding on and off for the last 25 years always using gears. Love the simplicity and the silence of the SS drivetrain. Started with 33x18 but think it is a bit too easy, so will try 33x16 now.


----------



## mattbyke (Jan 14, 2015)

*45 here. SS addict*

Cycling since 4. Racing since 20's. 
I wanted something simple. I converted an older litespeed. I loved it. Hated the chain tensioner. Bought an One One steel inbred. Dedicated SS. Built it with good , affordable parts. Built 4 wheels sets. Put on a nice krampus steel fork. Spent real money where it counts. 
I love this bike. I will race it for the second year. 
SS has really renewed my love affair . It's far from my only bike. But I can't stop myself from riding it


----------



## mattbyke (Jan 14, 2015)

Honestly, if you are in your 40's ; you should add a SS to your stable. For 500$-1500$. You can have a nice reliable ride. 
It's the massive , and I mean massive . Gain in your fitness. Twice a week on a SS , is like 3 or more 40 mile road rides. I do those too . 
The strength and the core work. Will improve all aspects of your life. The commitment during a ride. The easy to maintain simplicity frees up time


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

mattbyke said:


> Honestly, if you are in your 40's ; you should add a SS to your stable. For 500$-1500$. You can have a nice reliable ride.
> It's the massive , and I mean massive . Gain in your fitness. Twice a week on a SS , is like 3 or more 40 mile road rides. I do those too .
> The strength and the core work. Will improve all aspects of your life. The commitment during a ride. The easy to maintain simplicity frees up time


...and the dropped chains? 

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## mattbyke (Jan 14, 2015)

A frame designed to be a single speed , and the proper drivetrain ; should in general result in no dropped chains. I have not lost one in two years.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

mattbyke said:


> A frame designed to be a single speed , and the proper drivetrain ; should in general result in no dropped chains. I have not lost one in two years.


Rode w/ a single speeder a while ago. He dropped chain half a dozen times (just the ones we saw). Guy was fit as a buck rat though ^^ all that bending

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## CoyoteNW (Oct 27, 2012)

targnik said:


> Rode w/ a single speeder a while ago. He dropped chain half a dozen times (just the ones we saw).


I drop maybe one a year- at most. I would venture to say that that guy was doing it wrong.


----------



## mattbyke (Jan 14, 2015)

Funny . I've seen SS ers loose chains in races. Caused by worn ring. Worn cog. Beat chain. Improper chain tension. Wheel slip. Ebb slip. Bad chain line .
All easy to right. Then it's worry free . LOL , ya hope !
I never think about it now.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

Exactly.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Turned 50 in December...

SPP


----------



## Markie (Jan 23, 2004)

41.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

42 tomorrow... 'Oh crap!'

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

targnik said:


> 42 tomorrow... 'Oh crap!'
> 
> Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


happy bday. i turned 42 on the 8th. riding's just getting easier and easier with age. helps to ride almost daily. even with a newborn

ride it like ya stole it!

rog


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

newmarketrog said:


> happy bday. i turned 42 on the 8th. riding's just getting easier and easier with age. helps to ride almost daily. even with a newborn
> 
> ride it like ya stole it!
> 
> rog


42 and a new baby!? Go you good thing ^^

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## newmarketrog (Sep 26, 2008)

targnik said:


> 42 and a new baby!? Go you good thing ^^


yeah yeah!!!





rog


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I just turned 40 this week, and I just got back into riding this year after a long hiatus. I swore I'd never own a single speed, not for me, not here in the mountains, not my thing I said. I now own not one, but two (and enough parts to almost build a third LOL) single speeds and they're my favorite bikes in the stable. A big part of it was the fitness gains for me, but I also grew to truly love not having to worry about anything while I'm riding. On easier trails, I'm usually looking around at the scenery rather than worrying about what gear I'm in and fiddling with shifters. Oddly enough, single speeding has also helped my road bike riding a lot. On shorter climbs I just stand and hammer past everyone that's down shifting to spin slowly to the top.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

44 here....


----------



## Zaskar24 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hitting 45 in a little over a month and have had a single speed in the stable since '09.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

targnik said:


> ...and the dropped chains?


I've never dropped a chain in 4 years of ridding SS and I run my chains a hair lose too. I'll be 45 in a week and single speeding keeps me young enough to handle my young children. It's also enhanced "other" aspects of life. But I still need to get reading glasses ASAP.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

GHamilton said:


> 61 next month


Nice!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

58 till July
What I'm Riding this Year
IMG_20150301_145758775 by normbilt, on Flickr

What SS I Started on 15 Years Ago
Rat Ride 011 by normbilt, on Flickr


----------



## twister1969 (Dec 18, 2014)

I recently turned 64, and just bought 2 new bikes.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

twister1969 said:


> I recently turned 64, and just bought 2 new bikes.


Nice ^^

Hope to be still rockin n rollin in another 22 years 

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be 41 in a few weeks! I still act like I'm 18 sometimes! Ride On! 🍺🍺🍺


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

51, riding a Sir9 fully rigid SS for 2 years. A Titus Eleven 26" SS prior. Those of you in So Cal that know Brown Mtn and El Prieto. That's my local trail I've been riding for 20 years. I have a stable of bikes but 90% of riding is on the Sir. I've rode it daily up to the top of Brown for 2 week stinks. Keeping fit is my lifestyle and cardio is vital. I may not be rich but I'm fit!


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

Glad to hear it! If you don't have good health, you don't have anything!


----------



## Magnum Ti (Jun 30, 2011)

A little over 5 years shy of 40, but thats why I love this sport. I plan on chugging along until my legs just won't go anymore.


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

54 here, no plans to stop singlespeeding.


----------



## Kwahe (Jul 10, 2009)

66 in 6 days..


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

46 here. 


My Bikes--2014 Trek Fuel 8-29er, 2014 Trek Crossrip Elite, 2015 Trek Farley 6.


----------



## NiteOwlNY (Mar 20, 2015)

45 here...


----------



## Forged1 (Dec 8, 2011)

turned....

in December.


----------



## Dave1959 (May 14, 2014)

56.. Just started riding about 4 years ago, cannondale 29er...loving it...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## robertdavid (May 31, 2012)

Kwahe said:


> 66 in 6 days..


Nice. I am soon to be 60.


----------



## jcave216 (Feb 23, 2010)

Turned 50 in February and have been mountain biking since 92 and single speeding for just a month and loving it!


----------



## Ride-beer-rinse-repeat (Mar 26, 2009)

46

Been MTBing for 11 years and singlespeeding for 3. Ride the 1x most of the time but still grab the FS for more gnarly rides. But I just put a gravity dropper on the SS so the FS may start getting as lonely as the 10 speed 29er....


----------



## SalsaJoe (Dec 1, 2014)

*bikes keep you young!*

I will be 44 this summer, started riding mountain bikes around 1988 or '89. Just started riding single speed about 4 years ago. Now I'm on a rigid SS and couldn't be happier.


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

hardmtnbiker said:


> 51, riding a Sir9 fully rigid SS for 2 years. A Titus Eleven 26" SS prior. Those of you in So Cal that know Brown Mtn and El Prieto. That's my local trail I've been riding for 20 years. I have a stable of bikes but 90% of riding is on the Sir. I've rode it daily up to the top of Brown for 2 week stinks. Keeping fit is my lifestyle and cardio is vital. I may not be rich but I'm fit!


You're my new hero. I ride over there sometimes, but have only been riding my rigid ss down on the lower Gabrielino (also over at Cherry Canyon). Have not ventured up El Prieto on it yet. I think I'd be walking a lot! Oh, and 55 in 2 weeks&#8230;..


----------



## ybh70 (Jan 14, 2015)

45 came from fixed geared riding, just started 6 months ago


----------



## simsc (Jan 18, 2012)

43 here. Cycling for 24 years. MTB since late 90's. SS since Christmas. Love it so far.


----------



## brianonone (Nov 20, 2013)

58 Today. SS for last 6 years.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

60

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/lets-see-those-29er-rigids-327678-81.html#post11942243


----------



## ALMS (May 26, 2015)

53 years. 
Been riding SS for 4 months now. 
Gear setup 32-18. 
Best fun ever.


----------



## JokerSC (Nov 5, 2011)

Good to see al the 50+ guys on this thread still rolling the SS. I turn 50 on Monday, and as of that date it will be 3 years without gears.


----------



## sloonz (Apr 15, 2012)

Riding SS rigid in rocky AZ. I turn 40 next month so my "racing age" is 40 this year. :thumbsup:

Of course, I ride it for the fun of it.


----------



## skentback (May 24, 2009)

53 and my father in law is 69 and rides a SS like a twenty year old.


----------



## bycyclist (Oct 13, 2008)

50. Been riding SS only since 2006


----------



## MPU (May 15, 2009)

45 this summer. Been riding SS couple of years ago for 3 years, now back to SS. Liking every single pedal stroke.


----------



## eselsweg (May 9, 2010)

47. Recovered heart patient. Single speed was my Renaissance for being alive. After a year of little training I've been riding geared to get to single speed level. That was a mistake. Starting now I AM a SS rider. The condition will come back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nev (Jan 30, 2004)

51 here.
Lately the majority of my miles are fixed single speed on the road. SS on the trails is preferred as well.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

41 and ride 32-20 on my ss hardtail along the front range


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

45 in July and have been training SS for several months after deciding to get back into mountain biking after some years off from the sport. I'm loving it - I've never seen such gains so quickly. I'm easily climbing better than I did at 25.


----------



## eselsweg (May 9, 2010)

Gambit21 said:


> 45 in July and have been training SS for several months after deciding to get back into mountain biking after some years off from the sport. I'm loving it - I've never seen such gains so quickly. I'm easily climbing better than I did at 25.


That's how I feel since I started biking again. Even after some serious heart issues, riding SS motivated me, and ultimately put me in a place where I feel stronger then when I was 30. I'm 47 now and I'm sure I have way more mojo then when I was young and invincible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

40 in Feb


----------



## tmc1171 (Nov 10, 2010)

44. Been SSing for 9 mos. Started out of boredom from riding 140mm fully in Florida.
SS has renewed my stoke for riding in FL, and other places also. I like the challenge and the increased fitness I've received. 
Did the Pisgah Enduro SS class for shits and giggles and ended up w/ a win. 
I'm having a blast on this thing


----------



## Fuzzydog (Mar 4, 2013)

60 in AZ....raced roadie for years....now rigid steel 38 x 19...ride out the door, about 45% dirt/single track for 60-90 minutes most days.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

Fuzzydog said:


> 60 in AZ....raced roadie for years....now rigid steel 38 x 19...ride out the door, about 45% dirt/single track for 60-90 minutes most days.


Fuzzy, what part of AZ are you in?


----------



## Fuzzydog (Mar 4, 2013)

Tucson.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

Gonna be 43 this year. SS'ing isn't my only way to mtn bike but it is in the rotation, between both the fat bike and the full squishy... I tend to ride the SS and fat bikes about the same with the full squishy way less than the others. Sometimes the SS has susp fork on it, sometimes it has the rigid fork on it. But I do love my dropper post on it which I just added....


----------



## WaywardTraveller (Oct 2, 2011)

Just joined the 40+ club this spring.
And the SS club.
And the fixie club.

Never felt so young!


----------



## rsb201 (Jan 26, 2010)

43 years young here. Going on two years for me on a SS. It has brought new life to my local trail system that I ride a few times a week.


----------



## DaveVt (Jun 13, 2005)

41. Riding trail since I was 6 roughly. First MTB in 1986. SS since 2003. 36-20 in Vt, only bike I have.


----------



## Sceloporus (Sep 6, 2015)

56 here, riding SS since 2008. Running 32-22 on my Gary Fisher Rig (my local loop is steep!)


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Will be 43 in a few weeks. New to SS MTB, but have been riding fixed and SS on the road now for close to 2 years. Making the transition over but still have a geared endurance road bike.

Rigid here as well.










One of the fixed gear commuter just for fun.


----------



## clyco303 (Sep 8, 2015)

63 here, been riding on and off since the 70's, been riding single speed this summer and love it.


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

Just joined the club a couple of weeks a go. SSing since feb 2015, Riding various styles and machines from being a toddler.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

61 this past Sunday...



patski said:


> 60
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/lets-see-those-29er-rigids-327678-81.html#post11942243
> 
> View attachment 987477


----------



## Marthy (May 8, 2015)

I'll be clocking 44 late the year.


----------



## FrankZappa6 (Aug 9, 2010)

Converted my Karate Monkey to SS on Saturday and posted my personal best time and speed on my favorite trail on Sunday. Turned 55 on Tuesday. Used a Wolf Tooth elliptical 32T chainring and 19T cog. Works great. Happy Birthday to me! 

PS - Remind me to dust off my full squishy 2x10 in a month or 2.


----------



## brianonone (Nov 20, 2013)

58. Been single speed road bike for 6 years. Built up two single speed mountain bikes in 2014, a Giant XTC Two2One 26" hard tail and On One Inbred 26" rigid mountain bikes. Both perform well.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

56 years old and single speeding for a decade now. I have been a regular recreational cyclist since high school. I also ride geared bikes, but prefer SS on local rides which aren't too chunky. My SS is a 26" Dean titanium hard tail with a rigid carbon fork. I have a Specialized Carve 29'er SS which I don't ride because it is too stiff for m fun, but climbs better. I ride with groups on the weekends and do not worry if I can keep up.


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm young @ 27


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

59
SSUSA by Norm, on Flickr


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Normbilt said:


> 59
> SSUSA by Norm, on Flickr


So this requires explanation, you look like you're killing it at a race on a fatty?


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

52, and riding my third SS rig. Mtb'er for 23 years. Riding SS for 10. My fully rigid Sir9 rides smooth because of the 853 steel,wide B35 rims,Niner carbon fork,Ergon grips and XT trail pedals.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

50 myself,single speed riding for a year or so,just recently entered and won my first race where i not only won my age group but beat the entire cat3 field..on a rigid steel frame bike no less


----------



## BigDriveLittleWedge (Jan 2, 2014)

Turned 40 today. I have never owned a geared bike in my life.


----------



## pigdog (Feb 7, 2011)

I turned 51 today....my SS Santa Cruz Chameleon is giving full stink eye to the bright green Transition TransAM 27.5 frame in the corner that's replacing it for SS duties...life's good.


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

BigDriveLittleWedge said:


> Turned 40 today. I have never owned a geared bike in my life.


This is cool!


----------



## DaveVt (Jun 13, 2005)

BigDriveLittleWedge said:


> Turned 40 today. I have never owned a geared bike in my life.


Your bike has 1 gear....or are you on an adult strider? Talk about simplicity!


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

Just turned 40.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Older than dirt, too old to be taken seriously. Ridden SS for over 20 yrs, but not exclusively. Have fixie for road as well, again not exclusively. Used to be able to ride SS off road and keep pace with geared friends; now not so much. Fixie not possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

hamsterspam said:


> 50 myself,single speed riding for a year or so,just recently entered and won my first race where i not only won my age group but beat the entire cat3 field..on a rigid steel frame bike no less
> 
> View attachment 1021090


Awesome job!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclechet (Nov 13, 2015)

59 until next April. Been riding SS for 18 years of so. Mostly, but not exclusively. I also have geared bikes. I rode several gravel races this year on a SS coaster brake bike in a class we call "Crazy Coasters". It was a lot of fun and will be back for next year. The only rule is you have to have a coaster brake SS bike. Here's a pic of my gravel bike I call the "IronFist". It's basically a SE Draft with a few changes.

Second picture of me racing my 2015 Trek SuperFly SS at the SSKC race last summer. What a great time that was, and hard! To quote one of my friends, "Swope is no joke!" But I'll be back to try again next year.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

42, singlespeeder since 2007. ]

Rode from Telluride to Moab in 1992 on a steel Giant with no suspension on the San Juan Hut System Tour, not sure why my parents let me do this.


----------

